# Baby chicks dying



## ItchingDuck

Ok, I got 50 chicks on Sunday. They were very weak so I gave them some karo syrup and they perked right up. Then we lost 2 fir no apparent reason. We noticed their butts were pasted last night (the dead ones were not pasted) so we cleaned them up. 
Today we saw a chick gasping for air and weak. It passed within minutes. I currently have them in a pack n play with 3 inches wood chips, cardboard down, and another inch of wood chips. I have cardboard sides in there so there is no draft. A heat lamp hangs down in the center. The chicks run willy nilly so I'm sure they aren't too hot or too cold. 
I can/will get a thermometer today however. I've read that this could be respiratory but my other birds appear fine. The dead ones did too....until they died sooooo......
I'm confused and need advice please! 
This isn't my first time with chicks but I certainly don't know everything ....just basics.


----------



## dobe627

I found that in the first week wood chips aren't good because the chicks eat it. Don't know if that's the problem. Make sure humidity isn't to high.


----------



## ItchingDuck

Ok. I'll check that. Guess I was lucky this hadn't happened before.


----------



## kccjer

We've had this problem before too. You said they seemed weak when you got them. I think you just got a bad batch of chicks. It happens. Sucks, but it does happen. If you got them directly from the hatchery I'd call and talk to them.


----------



## ItchingDuck

I personally felt this also. I took perfect care of this batch. My last one is the one I was more careless with and they thrived lol. I have to say I've done it "by the book" with these guys.
I ordered from murray ncmurray so I know they'll be decent


----------



## ItchingDuck

I called Murray McMurray and described my set up as well as the chicks and their behavior. They came to the conclusion that the chicks must have gotten too chilled during transport. I was credited my lost chicks and told to call back with any additional losses or problems.
If only all businesses were this honest and polite. They could have blamed me, but agree my set up is perfectly fine. Isn't nice when a company stands by their product?


----------



## Guest

I remember putting something in their water? Been awhile since I have incubated eggs. It almost sounds like they were a little long in trans and like Murry said too cold. Watch the dust level also.


----------



## kccjer

Murrays is a fantastic hatchery and do stand by their chicks. They are one of the best!


----------



## Breezy-Trail

I have done about 150 chicks last year.
That is layers,broilers, and turkeys.
I find the broilers die more often than the layers.
They tend to over-heat quicker than layers. I assume these are layers?
Make sure they are not too hot and that they have fresh water 3-4 times a day.
If you have goats milk or yogurt you could give them some of that. It boosts their immune system.
I gave goats milk and spoiled goats milk to my turkey chicks and didn't loose a single one.
Keep an eye on them that they don't eat the shavings. We have always put cardboard over the shavings until they know their food and are 1 week old. Gasping for air sounds like not knowing where the water is and over-heating. Dip their beaks in the water to make sure.


----------



## milkmaid

We've had problems with shipped chicks (I mean like almost 50% losses) more than once and the hatchery said they must have gotten chilled during shipping. From now on we will always order during the less extreme months. (We ordered in February.) I wish the hatchery wouldn't even ship during winter, but I guess they know what they're doing?? It was McMurray, and they credited every single chick that died within 48 hours of us receiving them.


> I remember putting something in their water?


The hatchery recommended sugar and electrolytes to us.


----------



## ItchingDuck

Yep, sugar in the water. I never thought of goat milk but will do that. I'm very confident they all found the water but will reshow them where it is. I don't think I'll be ordering so early again though. The hatchery can't help the weather but neither can I. I just wanted a head start since coyote ate 50 of my chickens this fall. 
These are just a "surprise" menagerie. It was a special they had. Figured why not? It could be fun to see what we get. I still love what I got though. All sorts of different looking chicks! The kids find it really neat. Can't wait till they're grown.


----------

